# New on SailNet



## gap.lazzara (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi! My name is Giuseppe I am living in Plano TX and I just bought a Catalina 26 Capri Hull # 309. With Diesel engine Perkins It is a great boat, and I hope with the help of this great community to grou in this community sailing. Thank you in advance for all the help and suggestions I will receive in the future.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats on your new boat  And welcome aboard SailNet


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome Giuseppe. Do you have any sailing stories to tell us?


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new boat, Giuseppe!


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Aug 30, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Congrats on your new boat and greetings from another new member.

Cheers,
Annapolitan


----------



## Solly82 (6 mo ago)

Hi All,
I'm Richard and I am joining the community as my aim is to permanently live aboard a vessel, I currently have a shared ownership of a Hirondelle MK1 23ft catamaran that we are in the process of getting working as intended and beautified, any and all advice is welcome 😀


----------

